# ordered a blank... where are mass stickers?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I've seen some deals on ebay for something like 50 stickers for 10 bucks or so.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

51bombed said:


> don't feel like bouncing around a thousand sites to find some stickers to collage a topsheet...
> snagged one of the boards from blanksnowboards.com to see how they were, and liked the idea of a collage for topsheet...dont feel like sticking shit all over my current sticks -_-
> 
> inpuT?


go to flux's facebook page and ask for stickers and they'll send you a lot for free. for rome go to their site, sticker request, free. capita and thirtytwo charge 2 bucks but they send you a butt load of stickers, worth it. 32 send me a bunch of decals and reg stickers and a huge "32" sticker and a promo dvd.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> go to flux's facebook page and ask for stickers and they'll send you a lot for free. for rome go to their site, sticker request, free. capita and thirtytwo charge 2 bucks but they send you a butt load of stickers, worth it. 32 send me a bunch of decals and reg stickers and a huge "32" sticker and a promo dvd.


i love you


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

I want ANALOG stickers..where to go? I dont even see them on their site.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> I want ANALOG stickers..where to go? I dont even see them on their site.


try here.Analog Clothing / Contact / Contact Us

last time i checked i think you have to pay. idk, worth a try a though.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> try here.Analog Clothing / Contact / Contact Us
> 
> last time i checked i think you have to pay. idk, worth a try a though.


Just sent off a message lets see what happens! Thanks


----------



## babtong (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31714-snowboard-sticker-request.html

There you go.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

babtong said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/31714-snowboard-sticker-request.html
> 
> There you go.


bunch of them dont send any stickers back so it's not worth bothering sending letters to all of them.


----------



## ferrealz (Jan 5, 2011)

I ordered stickers from stickeryou.com I basically uploaded all the images I want that I got from google, so I don't get any random stickers that I don't want. They're pretty cheap too. I paid like $7/page of stickers (Each page can has a lot of stickers depending on the size of the stickers) and somehow managed to get free shipping from their twitter account. My order arrived pretty quick too


----------



## chess24 (Feb 15, 2011)

If you want any custom die-cut stickers let me know. I run vinyl business out of my home. I could easily ship to you, and i accept paypal. Just an option, message me if you/or anyone else is interested.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

this blank snowboard thing seems kinda cool. Post up a review once you've gotten a chance to ride it.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

You can always go online and grab all the pictures of the stickers you want and collage them
In ms paint or some other editor, go on a wrbsite that sells vinyl decals and get a vinyl cut and lay it out on your board.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone on trusnow.com is selling custom made stickers. He'll stick-rize a picture u send him.  Pretty cool.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

mbesp said:


> this blank snowboard thing seems kinda cool. Post up a review once you've gotten a chance to ride it.


the blank rides EXTREMELY well.. i was very impressed. I will say that I could most closely compare it to a 2011 ride kink (rocker).... Or a Forum YoungBlood chillydog... a bit less POPPY than the youngblood, but more pop than my softly-cambered 2010 forum manual. held an edge surprisingly well in the ice we usually ride on in the east!
Definitely a great alternative to any of the 350$-450$ range rocker boards i've ridden.
On forums scale, if a manuals a 3flex and a youngbloods a 4flex... i'd say it ranks about 3.5(1 being softest 10 being stiffest)... i love it.
Pop wise? i'd say similar in pop to a park pickle...

good mid range board at an extreme low end price.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i love love love my blank and im glad more people are buying them because they are amazing boards for the price.

Blank is the new Black!


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> i love love love my blank and im glad more people are buying them because they are amazing boards for the price.
> 
> Blank is the new Black!


Agreed bro. Mostly ride one of my forum decks, just because i'm pretty biased on that... 

The lank is definitely keeping a spot in my quiver though...


----------

